# New Gun. Looking 4 laser sights.



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
I just bought a new PT145 Milpro and Id like to add a laser sight of some kind. Who makes em and what kind do ya like? Tnx, Rod:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If Crimson Trace makes them for your pistol I would highly recommend them. They have a great product and good srvice. I still have a set that I used on a SP-101 .357 for about 1yr. I set them once and they never drifted like some of the others do. Good luck.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Just saw this on Ebay.
Will something like this fit my gun?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LASER-SIGHT-WIT...yZ106974QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tnx, Rod


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It may fit but they are junk. A good laser is going to cost a few bucks and I doubt that you'll find it on e-bay. Your call. good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

www.armalaser.com


----------



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

got the lasermax in my taurus pt 100 (AWESOME IS ALL i can saY)


----------

